
LoadAverage is shutting down - Sami_Lehtinen
https://wiki.loadaverage.org/news/bye_guys
======
bigsassy
"No one (okay, almost) loves russians these days"

Is this actually true? It doesn't feel that way to me (American based out of
Washington DC area), but maybe I'm naive. Anybody else agree with this
statement?

~~~
petters
Not here in Scandinavia. Many are a little worried about the Russian
government, but I have never heard anything against Russians.

That quote stood out for me as well.

~~~
bigiain
<cynical thought>Which puts them one step up in global opinion over the US
right now...

------
VLM
"Almost a year ago I've lost my job due to department's chief mistakes, and
still I have no job."

This is what real IT is like outside the bubble areas, no matter how many
times a desperate shortage is announced in SV or NYC or where-ever.

~~~
rodgerd
Yes, but "I do not want to relocate due to migration crisis". If made up
stories about non-existent terrorist attacks in Sweden deter you from moving
to an EU country... well.

~~~
microtherion
I don't think that's what he meant. Many European countries are becoming more
hostile to immigrants (Cf. the nastygrams that the British government
currently sends to immigrants from other EU countries), so he is hesitant to
become one.

------
rnl
I am having trouble understanding what the site is for

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
That may be related to it shutting down.

------
mxuribe
Having been impacted by a layoff recently, i can sympathize. but on the
upside, LoadAverage's loss __seems __like a gain for matrix...? (Referring to
his comment, "...try to reach me on Matrix (@pztrn:matrix.feder8.ru)...".)

I've been running private instances of both Gnu Social as well as Matrix for
my family...and as easy as Gnu Social was to set up...the documentation was
always lacking - in my opinion - at least for non-techs. I had to dig up stuff
myself, experiment, etc. My wish is for so many more people to set up their
own, decentralized/federated/distributed instances of social network-esque
systems...Gnu Social made it a little burdensome for non-tech folks...And
while matrix is not much easier, there certainly seems like there is plenty
more documentation for matrix - even after only being "on the scene" for a
short time. Granted I can't say its __very __easy for non-techs to set up
their own matrix instance...but there appears to be so much more attention
/popularity with matrix, that already is has lead to more documentation being
out there...my hope is that this results in more people - including/especially
non-tech people - creating their own instances...which would also lessen
burdens for folks like admin of LoadAverage.

~~~
reconbot
Is matrix [https://hubzilla.org/hubzilla/](https://hubzilla.org/hubzilla/) ?
It's a very hard term to search for.

~~~
dublinben
I'm pretty sure Matrix is matrix.org

------
informatimago
Yet another service I get first news when it shuts down. Why are the shut down
announces more prominents than the starting up announces?

~~~
grzm
One reason could be that they were smaller when they started up, and their
"starting up" announcements didn't have the reach or audience that they had
when they shut down.

------
rhizome
It took me a second to connect "GNU social" with what I would assume would be
spelled "GNU Social," or something similar. I realize why it might be left
uncapitalized, but it scans badly unless you're already reading for it that
way.

[https://www.gnu.org/software/social/](https://www.gnu.org/software/social/)

